# Where to go in the Caribbean



## bltfam (Mar 22, 2016)

Hello 
I need some advice I usually go to Mexico a few times a year. My new husband and his 14-year-old son and I are planning a trip in July. He does not want to go anywhere that I've already been. I started looking in the Virgin Islands St. John Saint Martin's, then we looked into DR. We considered Puerto plata but heard the best beaches were in Punta Cuna .we need at minimum a 1 BR that's private  . I would like to have more to do than just the beach especially for my stepson, so he doesn't get bored. I really enjoy the Playa del there is much to do in town and grocery stores if you don't go AL ,I have come full circle and haven't decided on a destination ,I guess I want this to be a great vacation for hubby and son , because they have never been out of the US. Any advice welcomed ! :whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 22, 2016)

July is one of the highest demand times of the year.  If you are looking for an _exchange_, it may be too late.  If you are looking for a rental, you can probably still find something.

Harborside at Atlantis might work for you - it has all kinds of activities for kids.


----------



## richontug (Mar 22, 2016)

I also enjoy vacations in Mexico.
For the Caribbean, my favorite place is Aruba - check it out.

Rich


----------



## classiclincoln (Mar 22, 2016)

Vacation spots are very personal.  What one person find attractive, others don't.  For example, we don't like Mexico.  The vast majority of resorts are All Inclusive (which we don't like) and we found it very difficult to explore the local area.  That's why we personally like the islands and Europe.

We love Aruba, and the first time when we went with our boys (age 11 & 12) they were not bored.  We found many things to do on the island and have been back many times since.  

We've also been to St. Maarten, which is also nice, but in our opinion, not as nice as Aruba. Belize and the Cayman Islands were also great spots.  Not a big fan of the DR (very similar to Mexico in our opinion).  Been to Hawaii a few times and leaving Friday morning for Kauai.  Also a nice spot, although a long trip from the east coast.

Just for what it's worth.


----------



## Chrisky (Mar 22, 2016)

yes, vacations are very personal.  I prefer Barbados.  Great beaches, from calm ones on the west coast, to ones with waves on the south coast.  Excellent food, from high end restaurants to beach side bars to food trucks with terrific homemade foods.  
There are a variety of things to do for both adults and the 14 year old.  There is boogie boarding, surfing lessons, golf, scuba diving, snorkelling, catamaran cruises which includes swimming with turtles, the Atlantis submarine with both day or night dives, visiting Harrison Caves, Wild Life Reserve, Orchid World, the Concorde airplane at the airport. 
It is a great island, with friendly people. http://www.mydestination.com/barbados/6179706/visitor-e-guides

Take a look at Ins and Outs of Barbados and Barbados in a Nutshell for ideas.


----------



## classiclincoln (Mar 23, 2016)

Yup, forgot about Barbados, been there and had a great experience visiting the flying monkeys.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 24, 2016)

Take hammer to Screenager's device - go to St John USVI...
turn off - tune out
Go Slow...


----------



## momeason (Mar 24, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> July is one of the highest demand times of the year.  If you are looking for an _exchange_, it may be too late.  If you are looking for a rental, you can probably still find something.
> 
> Harborside at Atlantis might work for you - it has all kinds of activities for kids.


    I agree, Harborside is great for adults, teens and everyone.


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 24, 2016)

richontug said:


> I also enjoy vacations in Mexico.
> For the Caribbean, my favorite place is Aruba - check it out.
> 
> Rich



Ditto. I love Mexico as well but for the Caribbean, Aruba hands down, especially if you enjoy beaches.

Harborside is fantastic but forget about exchanging in especially in the summer and rentals are $$$$$. Beach was ok and Harborside while in Atlantis, is not beachfront but shuttles are readily accessible to take you to the hotels where you access the beach.


----------



## legalfee (Mar 25, 2016)

We've been all over the Caribbean and we keep coming back to St Thomas. Great beaches and restaurants and a ferry or catamaran ride away from St John and the British Virgin Islands. July is the off season in STT so exchanging shouldn't be a problem and there is plenty for a teen to do there.


----------

